# [EXCEL] WAHR / FALSCH Funktion ... Wofür wird sie gebraucht?



## Ultraflip (28. April 2006)

Hi Leute!

Ich soll in der Berufsschule u. A. die WAHR / FALSCH Funktion erklären ... weiß aber leider kein Beispiel, welches ohne die beiden Funktionen nicht einfach zu lösen wäre ...

Gibt es ein konkretes Beispiel, in der WAHR / FALSCH die einfachste Lösung ist?

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## exitboy (28. April 2006)

hallo,

habe jetzt kein konkretes Example, nur ist dieser Parameter für unsortierte Listen z.B. mit diversen Indexzahlen sinnvoll:


BSP:

002
043
12
02

dann wird hier die Reihenfolge der Sortierung auf Wahr/Falsch gesetzt.

Hoffe ich habe das richtig erklärt.


----------

